# Kann mir einer sagen ob ich ohne Fischereipapiere in Belgien angeln?



## Lightfisher (4. April 2006)

Ich fahre in denn Sommerferien nach Bredene in der nähe von Ostende darf ich dort ohne Fischereipapiere angeln? #h


----------



## esox_105 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kann mir einer sagen ob ich ohne Fischereipapiere in Belgien angeln?*



> Ich fahre in denn Sommerferien nach Bredene in der nähe von Ostende darf ich dort ohne Fischereipapiere angeln? #h


 


			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Personen unter 18 und über 65 Jahre brauchen keinen dänischen Angelschein.


 

Liegt Ostende nicht in Belgien?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kann mir einer sagen ob ich ohne Fischereipapiere in Belgien angeln?*

Sei doch nicht so schnell:q

An der Nordseeküste ist das Angeln frei.


----------



## schnupp (4. April 2006)

*AW: Kann mir einer sagen ob ich ohne Fischereipapiere in Belgien angeln?*

Hallo, 

für das fischen im Meer, brauchst du keine Karten.
Willst du im Süsswasser fischen, benötigst du die belgischen Papiere.  Diese bekommst du bei jeder Post. Es gibt einmal die einfache, die kostet glaube ich 16 Euro. Dann gibt es noch die grosse Karte, die es dir ermöglicht auch über Nacht und vom Boot aus zu angeln.  Diese Karte kostet 46 Euro fürs Jahr.

Achte aber darauf das du dir die passende Karte holst, weil du in den verschiedenen Kantonen von Belgien, auch verschiedene Karten brauchst.

Gruss Chris


----------



## kof (28. September 2006)

*AW: Kann mir einer sagen ob ich ohne Fischereipapiere in Belgien angeln?*

hi,

ich komme grad aus vosseslag (zwischen bredene und de haan).

das angeln an der küste scheint in BE nicht uniform geregelt zu sein,d.h., man braucht ggfs schon nen schein.

in dem fremdenverkerhsführer dort war gelistet, dass man in den gemeinden durchaus unterschiedliche regelungen findet.

gruss


----------



## chippog (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kann mir einer sagen ob ich ohne Fischereipapiere in Belgien angeln?*

klingt ja schwierig! weiss jemand was genaueres?


----------



## Lightfisher (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kann mir einer sagen ob ich ohne Fischereipapiere in Belgien angeln?*

ich kenne vosseslag dort ist ein karpfen becken oder teich icu habe nähmlich ein haus in bredene


----------



## barbenangler (29. März 2008)

*AW: Kann mir einer sagen ob ich ohne Fischereipapiere in Belgien angeln?*

Aus meiner Erfahrung weis ich das man einen Angelschein Braucht.


----------



## hero_kln (2. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mir einer sagen ob ich ohne Fischereipapiere in Belgien angeln?*

hallo mal ne Frage an alle die helfen können:#h
mit dem kleinen VISPass  den ich mir im Internet bestellt habe und mir auch die Verschickung des Passes bestätigt wurde,>>>>kann ich in den angewiesenen Gewässern angeln und den Fisch zum verzehr behalten >>> oder muss ich alle Fisch zurücksetzen ?????????  wir wolln mit einem kl. Wohnm....
ca 14 Tage rumdüsen und selbstgefangenen Fisch essen !!!
;+
gruss 
hero aus Köln


----------



## hero_kln (2. April 2008)

*kleiner VISPass in Holland????kann ich die Fische behalten ???*

Hallo mal ne Frage an alle die helfen können:#h
mit dem kleinen VISPass den ich mir im Internet bestellt habe und mir auch die Verschickung des Passes bestätigt wurde,>>>>kann ich in den angewiesenen Gewässern angeln und den Fisch zum verzehr behalten >>> oder muss ich alle Fisch zurücksetzen ????????? wir wolln mit einem kl. Wohnm....
ca 14 Tage rumdüsen und selbstgefangenen Fisch essen !!!
;+
gruss 
hero aus Köln


----------



## Jogibär (2. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mir einer sagen ob ich ohne Fischereipapiere in Belgien angeln?*

Hallo,
Infos zum (kleinen) Vispas gibts hier:
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm

Ob man damit Fische entnehmen darf, weiß ich nicht, steht aber sicher in den Papieren drin.

Gruß Jogi


----------



## woody (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kann mir einer sagen ob ich ohne Fischereipapiere in Belgien angeln?*

Hallo,

bzgl. Belgien und den Niederlanden:

Das Angeln an der Nordseeküste (inkl. Westerschelde und Oosterschelde) ist in beiden Ländern definitiv frei. Es wird kein Schein benötigt.

In Belgien ist man jedoch recht zimperlich mit dem Nachtangeln. Das ist nicht erlaubt, wird aber z.B. auf den Molen geduldet, vom Boot her absolut nicht. In den Niederlanden ist das kein Problem.

Für alles andere - d.h. nicht Meeresangelei - müssen andere ran.....

Gruss,
Woody


----------



## allrounder 23 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kann mir einer sagen ob ich ohne Fischereipapiere in Belgien angeln?*

hi
Braucht man in Belgien doch keinen allgemeinen Schein wenn man an einen KArpfen oder Forellen teich angelt . Meiner Meinung nicht . Oder liege ich da falsch .Dann berichtigt bmich bitte schnell . (zur Erlärung aqngel immer in brüssel in Karpüfen teichen . Hole mir dazu nur eine tagesschein im Angelladen )


----------

